# Anyone wanna critique my Does?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is Fallen-Oaks Zinnia she is 6 months in these pictures she's changed a bit now but I am not home to take photos for a sense of size, I am 5'2

Dam: Fallen-Oaks Easter Emerald
Sire: Redwood Hills Jazz Rimrock 















This is Fallen-Oaks Zahara she is 7 months old in this picture. Again I am 5'2 haha.

Dam: Missdee's BB Gal Camille
Sire: Redwood Hills Jazz Rimrock


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

In real life Zachariah's brisket is extended pretty far but the angle is very odd in the picture


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone?  I would really like some insight


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I have trouble with all the correct terms, but let me tell you, I love them! Especially Zinnia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help, but I know boers, but not your pretty doe breed. 

Hope someone with insight can give their opinion soon.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Will keep this thread in my notes and when I'm feeling a bit more inclined to critique, I'll do them


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

My thoughts exactly Megan!
I'm feeling lazy:lol:
Sorry OP, I'll do it soon


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Pros
Feet set squarely underneath her
Looks pretty level

Cons
Looks ewe necked


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Zinnia:

Pros:
-Nice ear placement
-Nice width in forehead
-Nice wide nostrils
-Good depth in jaw
-Nice jaw length
-Strong, straight facial bone
-Nice neck/brisket blending
-Good brisket
-Nice chest floor
-Good shoulder assembly
-Front legs placed squarely below shoulder
-Shoulder blends smoothly into barrel
-Nice depth in heart girth
-Super level topline
-Strong topline
-Strong chine
-Nice body length
-Fairly good body capacity
-Nice depth in barrel - will probably get better with age
-Good hindquarter assembly
-Nice rump angle , not too flat but also not too steep. Just nice
-Hocks and pins line up
-Feminine
-Refined
-Good dairy character
-Good bone pattern
-Nice legs
-Long bone pattern



Cons:
-Neck could be a tad longer
-Neck looks a wee bit ewed
-Neck to withers could be blended better
-Neck/shoulder could be a better blended
-Withers could be sharper
-Loose elbows
-Rump could be a bit longer
-Could be a bit more uphill
-Something seems 'off' with her back legs...not sure what though



Okay Margaret! Your turn


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Zahara:

Pros:
-Nice ear set
-Feminine neck
-Shoulder blends fairly well with neck
-Good shoulder assembly
-Super nice topline
-Straight topline
-Strong topline
-Strong chine
-Good rump length
-Good rump angle
-Good barrel depth
-Good body capacity
-Nice chest floor
-Tight elbows
-Clean, long bone pattern
-Nice and refined
-Uphill
-Good dairy character
-Hocks and pins line up
-Nice angle to rear leg
-Strong yet refined legs
-Nice pasterns, both rear and fore
-Looks to have nice width between front legs
-Good shoulder assembly
-Good hindquarter assembly
-In general, well blended


Cons:
-Face is concave
-Narrow nostrils
-Lacks depth in face in general
-Short neck
-Slightly ewe necked
-Neck could blend better with withers
-A bit short in the body
-Front knees look just a tad weak


I feel like I'm missing some things on her


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone! But I promise they are not ewe necked for some reason the lighting in my barn is off :/ this was them in June at nationals. Not sure why my picks on here make them look ewe necked in pretty sure they aren't. I see what you mean about zinnias back legs, something does seem a bit odd! Thank you so much for the replies!!!! It really helps me with my breeding choices for next year! Sorry they were a bit funny looking at nationals Zahara was going through a weird growth spurt I was not a fan.

Zinnia








Zahara


----------



## Latebloomerar (Jan 16, 2016)

*Pretty*

Pretty girls!


----------

